
Show HN: Self-Published Book – “A Pocket Guide to CCPA” for Web Developers - anconia
Hey everyone,<p>I just self-published a book about the new California consumer data privacy legislation (the California Consumer Privacy Act of 2018 (CCPA)) for web developers, website designers, and internet companies.<p>Here are some links:<p>- Sample Excerpt (PDF): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;zy4s7lshavjgu30&#x2F;CCPA_text_pocket_guide_January_2020%20%5Bexcerpt%5D.pdf<p>- Paperback (on Amazon.com): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1654764949&#x2F;<p>- Kindle (on Amazon.com): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B083F8WTFK<p>Please let me know of any feedback. I&#x27;m already thinking of new topics for the next edition.
======
saviorand
Wish there was one of the same quality for the GDPR

~~~
anconia
Good idea!

------
dlahoda
Too late

~~~
bobzoller
it's not too late! 1798.185c[1] says that although the law went into effect
Jan 1st, _enforcement_ starts July 1st.

OP, thank you for writing this. I bought a copy and will read it even though
my employer has already done its own due diligence.

[1]:
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtm...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB1121)

